# Full blown panic has set in. Question about the doe



## porkchop48 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ligaments are gone. You can darn near touch your fingers around her tail. 

My flighty nubian is now an almost cuddly nubian. I came home to a good amount of whitish clear good on her hoo ha and no ligaments.  She is hlding her tail a bit funky too. Almost at a bent angle. 

  

That is me right now. Coldest night we have had in a long time.     Gas is out in the barn but closed up enough it is still about 60 in there 

She is stretching and arching her back.   

Panic has set in.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 5, 2012)

take a breath.  Now, go get your camera.


----------



## fmizula (Mar 5, 2012)

60 is a wonderful temp for babies!! i would have been  happy for that. it was 12 and 6ish when my two sets were born and the electric bill had doubled with that freakin red heat bulb on.  


good luck on a safe and easy birth!!

awaiting pics!!


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 5, 2012)

my ewes have been like that for 10 days... one lambed on Saturday morning, the one completely completely convinced me she was going first is still hanging out.. grrrr

good luck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm with Redtailgal...deep breathe and get your camera...we love photos!!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 5, 2012)

hoping for a good delivery


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 5, 2012)

Just came back in. 

She keep getting this odd look in her eyes, wide eyed look and then stands real still.  You see her belly area getting real tight and then she goes back to chewing. Hoo Ha is looking very puffy and more goo coming out. 

I am getting in the shower now, clipping nails and then going to get the energy drink and head back out. I do have to work in the morning so I have a stand in "mid wife" that will come sit with her. 

Atleast it is a short day tomorrow. 

She is not huge ( preggo wise) so I am thinking she may only have one. First time mom and daddy is an Alpine. 

Breathe.    I need to breathe.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 5, 2012)

Very exciting, could be any time or a few hours still. Hoping all goes well, but most of all have a lot of fun and enjoy the moment.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh boy! My excitement is together with yours!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

EXCITED, EXCITED, WHOSE EXCITED!   LOL... calm down.  Think zen thoughts.   Now,  have a cup of cocoa.   Meditate for a while.   Take your camera and sing campfire songs.  Oh the heck with the campfire songs.  Take some towels and some betadine or iodine out to the barn with you.   This is going to be fun.  She's going to have the kids you are just going to watch.  Nothing will go wrong.  

Oh, and DON'T forget to take the pictures.   OK?


----------



## elevan (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 5, 2012)

OK back in for a break. 

Took a couple pics. Will get  them up loaded soon. 

Kicking myself for not doing the hair cut this past weekend.. Kicking myself  

She is now laying down for a few minutes and the standing and stretching for a few minutes, then back down. Lots more goo when I went back out there. 

Her sister is being a trooper and staying right with her. When her sister walks away she cries and the sister come right back. 

Towels are now waiting in the barn.  Iodine is on site  Paper towel going out on the next trip out just so i have an excuse to go back out 

BReathing... Breathing... Who am I kidding. I am pacing, nervouse, nauseated, the whole nine yards.  I will be not happy if I miss the actual birth... Wait who am I kidding when I go back out there it would be awesome to have a kid on the ground healthy and a mama doing great.

SGS < the nubs name is a great goat and I just want all the be healthy. 

I can not take it I am going back.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 5, 2012)

Come on babies!  And grab some wine on your way back out!


----------



## hcppam (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 5, 2012)

good luck!! 

waiting for the news, and for pics!!


----------



## dragonmorgan (Mar 5, 2012)

well goodness what happened?


----------



## ksacres (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 6, 2012)

Still nothing. 

I know a little about this doe code from reading but my goodness I fell asleep in the barn last night checking on her every hour.  I was eating tums like a mad man and drinking all the caffeine I could get my hands on. 

I just came back in to start getting ready for work. I will head back out in about an hour.  She is still arching her back. Very very voal this morning but no kid/ kids yet. 

I took DH out with me this morning. He got to see the whole back arch yawn thingy. 

I have darn near paced a groove in the barn floor.   She is still eating ? Is that normal?


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is SGS and Super goat. SGS is the one with the stripest to the camera. Pics are from last night. 






Talking to her babies

Sorry for the darkish pics. There is just enough light so the flash does not go off






her little udders. They look very small in the pics but I think the hair hides alot. The udders have definately gotten bigger over night as well.  I did notice her sister getting some much  bigger teats on her as well, but they both are so darn hairy  


One strange thing I noticed - when she stretches and yawns, her sister does that same thing. These two are twins and have been together since day one, could it just be the bond that they have? When SGS lies down, Super goat lies down. SGS gets up and stands in the corner, Super goat does the same thing. Any suggestions on this?


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just realized if I do have kids I have nothing for cocci treatment...

Is it something I can pick up at TSC and how soon would it need started?

Also checking my records that I now keep - SGS just had her CDT shot on the 23rd. Not quite the 4 weeks needed. She was UTD on vaccines when I got her in August. So how do I go about making sure the kids/kids are covered?

Barn check time and then off to work. Will be checking via phone  ( can read just not reply) to see if I need to pick anything up on the way home.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 6, 2012)

your Vaccination schedule is fine, just vaccinate the kids when they are 2 or 3 weeks old and then again in a month. 

You can get some Cocci treatments at TSC, or you can order them on-line.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2012)

You are doing great!    If you order your coccidia treatment, you will have if before you even need it probably.  I started preventative treatment around 3 weeks old with ours.  Can't wait to see babies


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

So she totally fooled you.  She is not ready yet. She was just practicing.    Now she has had a dry run, at your expense of course.   Relax, have a nap.  Go to work.  When you get home, she will be standing in the barn LAUGHING AT YOU!  Mehh heh heh hehh!  When is her actual due date? 


Eating is normal when she is NOT in labor.  Not eating is normal when she is in labor.   Chewing cud when in labor is normal.  She will stop chewing cud during a contraction and go back to chewing it in between contractions.  

But contractions before labor are also common.  It's a prepratory thing, called Braxton Hicks contractions.  People have them too.  It prepares the animals body by stretching and exercising the uterus and the pelvis.  

If she really is in labor, she will periodically grunt and stretch her head back and yawn as well when she gets really close to the pushing stage.

SO next time she will not be laughing.  You will be smiling and calm and relaxed, because YOU will be all knowing and wise and skeptical as she goes through her paces.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 6, 2012)

Yay for babies!!!  

I was curious about the eating thing too. I think Coco is in labor as well but she is still being a piggy this morning.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Waiting with salted popcorn for the outcome of today's barnyard drama.


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Waiting with salted popcorn for the outcome of today's barnyard drama.


Can you share some of that with me?


I had my goat friend come check on her about 10ish this morning. I left around 5:30 am.  Goat checker called at 10:14... Still nothing. 

I get home about 1:30 rush out to barn.  All I get greeted with is an udder almost twice the size it was yesterday. Still no ligaments at all. 

I have her due date around mid march. But again I am not 100% sure I am correct. I bet I am pretty darn close but I can not narrow it down to a couple days. 

Lots of stretching, back arching, staring off into space and just in general restlessness. 

She did a lot of cud chewing yesterday, she would be mid chew and then just stop for a bit and start up again. 

It is a full moon tonight. It would be a perfect night. 

I did notice she is very wide eyed. It is real noticable when her and her sister stand next to each other. 

I also want to ask, is it ok for her sister to be in there with her? They have never been seperated and freak out a bit when they are not with each other. 

She has some very nice teats going on and Super goat is starting to get swollen teats as well. 
You guys have been awesome with support. I am a bit less freaked out just very anxious.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Post a picture of that udder!  We might be able to help more with that.   I think she is probably closer today than yesterday.   I'm glad that you are feeling calmer.  Sounds like she could be in pre-labor.

Goats can kid anywhere from 143 to 150 days from breeding.  So if you have an exact date of breeding you can use this calculator to find out the latest due date probable.  It is set for 150 days.

There is also a kidding record sheet on that website that is awesome.


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 7, 2012)

Some where between 1 am and 4:15 am - We had a single doeling. 

Walked in this morning to her all cleaned off and eating   

Look sjust like dad ( an Apline) with moms black stripe. 

Pics coming after work today.  I have to leave in 19 minutes and get a showe...


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 7, 2012)

congrats, and sorry use missed it after being so excited, they do that to me all the time,


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations!!  A nice, uneventful birth---just what we all want!  Shower?  Wait, you mean you don't go to work smelling like you just spent the night in the barn?  Note to self...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

That's great news, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> Some where between 1 am and 4:15 am - We had a single doeling.
> 
> Walked in this morning to her all cleaned off and eating
> 
> ...


What?   All that panic, and you missed it!?!    Oh well,  All's well that ends well.  Congratulations!  

You needed your sleep and she was not wanting to make you worry, so she sneaked it in while you weren't looking.  She's such a considerate girl.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol, I just read from start to now. You had ME nervous and anxious when I started reading!! Lol, so glad it went well and congrats on the doeling.


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats, can't wait to see the baby pics.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 7, 2012)

Pearce said:
			
		

> Shower?  Wait, you mean you don't go to work smelling like you just spent the night in the barn?  Note to self...


   oops! 

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations!  It does bite that you missed it after all that waiting...but at least you had a good outcome!

Can't wait for pics.....hurry on home from work for us!  Somebody call in to porkchop's job and tell them Lassy says Timmy is in that darn well again and WE NEED porkchop home now!  Do NOT mention we need baby goat pics...just get porkchop home to get that camera going and pics uploaded!  

Remember...the story is Timmy is in the well...do not mention goats!


----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

congrats!!! pics pics pics!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  It does bite that you missed it after all that waiting...but at least you had a good outcome!
> 
> Can't wait for pics.....hurry on home from work for us!  Somebody call in to porkchop's job and tell them Lassy says Timmy is in that darn well again and WE NEED porkchop home now!  Do NOT mention we need baby goat pics...just get porkchop home to get that camera going and pics uploaded!
> 
> Remember...the story is Timmy is in the well...do not mention goats!


Timmy is in the well!   Yeah, yeah, that's it.  In the well...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 7, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  It does bite that you missed it after all that waiting...but at least you had a good outcome!
> 
> Can't wait for pics.....hurry on home from work for us!  Somebody call in to porkchop's job and tell them Lassy says Timmy is in that darn well again and WE NEED porkchop home now!  Do NOT mention we need baby goat pics...just get porkchop home to get that camera going and pics uploaded!
> 
> Remember...the story is Timmy is in the well...do not mention goats!


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think you guys called the wrong number I was stuck there all day. 

Panic was an understatment when I started this thread. I was so freaked out. BUt thankfully you guys helped and I do really appreciate it. 

And YES I MISSED IT. I slept for like 3 hours and missed it. Which might have been a good thing, my nerves might have made her more nervous. 

Here comes the awaited pics. 







SGS and Tut bonding. 







So what color would she be called?











Check out them ears. 






Dad is the funny horned guy in the middle. 

So what do you think?


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 7, 2012)

I think lil Tut was well worth the panic.  He is adorable!


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 7, 2012)

Adorable with those big ol' ears!


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 7, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I think lil Tut was well worth the panic.  He is adorable!


She. She is adorable. ( please do make her grow danglies, please ) Yes Tut is not a girlie name but I also have a Apline doe named Kurt  I think she may have to stay, being the first one born here and a girl... Yeah I am going to work on her staying.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the ears, too cute! Congrats. So what breed is Tut? Sorry if you already answered that.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 7, 2012)

He is so cute!  OH and those ears....adorable!  Like batgoat!  Nana nana nana NANA NAH NAH!!


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 7, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I love the ears, too cute! Congrats. So what breed is Tut? Sorry if you already answered that.


Tut is  half nubian and half alpine.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 7, 2012)

She is adorable!  I love the pic of the goats at the gate!  Congrats!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 7, 2012)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> I think you guys called the wrong number I was stuck there all day.
> 
> Panic was an understatment when I started this thread. I was so freaked out. BUt thankfully you guys helped and I do really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


She is so cute!


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 7, 2012)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> I think you guys called the wrong number I was stuck there all day.
> 
> Panic was an understatment when I started this thread. I was so freaked out. BUt thankfully you guys helped and I do really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


well its about time... we waited all day... Mods... it  should be a rule to post pictures immediately once someone says a baby was born.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

BTW, he will grow into those ears.  Ian (my buck did)  He had HUGE ears as a baby and looks great now.  

Baby Ian








Ian at 7 months old.


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh that makes me feel better. I was worried the poor thing would have bat ears her whole life. 

Although they are kind cute.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2012)

She's adorable, she reminds me of Gizmo (gremlins).


----------



## Missy (Mar 8, 2012)

I love her ears! She is adorable! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 8, 2012)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> Oh that makes me feel better. I was worried the poor thing would have bat ears her whole life.
> 
> Although they are kind cute.


They really are cute


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been so busy I almost missed these pics!  HOW ADORABLE!  I LOVE those ears...and they may stay a little on the bat ear side...my sidekick has some nupine mixes like that...but don't worry...the ears will grow on you if the goat doesn't grow into them 

VERY VERY CUTE KID!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 8, 2012)

She is beautiful! Love her ears and all! If you change your mind about keeping her I think she would be very happy in Florida! The weather here is amazing


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 8, 2012)

very cute


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 9, 2012)

Since SGS only had the one kid, should I worry about milking her?

Wait I said that kinda wrong. 


 It is ok to not milk her even though she only has one kid? I have seen Tut nurse from both sides. What I was worried about was her making too much milk and getting well too full.

Thank you  guys for all the nice comments. She is a doll. I do really hope I can keep her.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2012)

If her udder is engorged, tight, red, or sore - yes, you should relieve some of the pressure.

If it feels somewhat soft (half or 3/4 full water balloon as opposed to over-full water balloon), then she's probably ok.

That's one of those questions we can't really answer definitively b/c we don't 'see' it / how she's acting.


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 11, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If her udder is engorged, tight, red, or sore - yes, you should relieve some of the pressure.
> 
> If it feels somewhat soft (half or 3/4 full water balloon as opposed to over-full water balloon), then she's probably ok.
> 
> That's one of those questions we can't really answer definitively b/c we don't 'see' it / how she's acting.


Thanks Rolls. 


 I had a goat friend come over yesterday and brought me a milking stand. 

She stood on the stand perfectly and let me milk her with out even a Naa or kick. Her udder was not tight at all and I only got about 1/2 a qt from her but the kid has also been eating. So I was not planning on getting too much. I will try again today and see how it goes. I just want to make sure Tut has plenty to eat as well.


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 11, 2012)

I see you do love your animals and don't mind to share your bed with them   
Very pretty goat!


----------

